# Heart valve codes



## hofm04 (Nov 18, 2015)

there are 3 codes Z95.2 prosthetic also used for heart valve nos. 
Z95.3 xenogenic and Z95.4 other.  Which category would a bioprothestic fit into?


----------



## lkalbers (Nov 18, 2015)

xogenic is used for tissue valves


----------

